# NCV StrawB 3mg 100ml



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

Hi All, anyone in JHB with stock, would like to come through and get some today if possible.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/12/15)

Have 30ml in stock. They still don't have their 100ml bottles which they say are stuck at customs


----------



## KieranD (21/12/15)

100ml in stock at Vape Cartel!


----------



## G-Step (21/12/15)

You got PM


----------



## KieranD (21/12/15)

All loaded and available online now


----------



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

KieranD said:


> All loaded and available online now



Thanks Kieran, any chance of this being part of your online clearance sale?


----------



## KieranD (21/12/15)

phatsmurph said:


> Thanks Kieran, any chance of this being part of your online clearance sale?



Nope - we are continuing with this line


----------



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

KieranD said:


> Nope - we are continuing with this line



Hi Kieran, can I use the COD option with Courier Guy?


----------



## KieranD (21/12/15)

phatsmurph said:


> Hi Kieran, can I use the COD option with Courier Guy?



No all courier shipments need to be paid EFT or Credit Card please


----------



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

KieranD said:


> No all courier shipments need to be paid EFT or Credit Card please


Damnit, I just hit the button by mistake and it went through.

Can you please cancel order number 3611 and I'll put through another order.

I'm such a clown


----------



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

Order sent!


----------



## KieranD (21/12/15)

All sorted @phatsmurph


----------



## phatsmurph (21/12/15)

KieranD said:


> All sorted @phatsmurph


Thanks Kieran, you're a champ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

